# Bonjour



## Burkhard (14 März 2019)

Hallo ich bin der neue und ich habe direkt eine Frage:
Sind die geleakten Bilder auch verboten? Konnte in den Regeln nichts finden, oder habe ich es überlesen?


----------



## krawutz (14 März 2019)

Komm rein und mach's dir gemütlich. 

Zur Frage : "Das Veröffentlichen von Privatfotos und Privatvideos jeglicher Art ist strengstens untersagt!" (Auszug aus den Regeln). Und um solche dürfte es sich bei den meisten geleakten Dingen wohl handeln. Find ich ja auch schade, aber es ist wie es ist.


----------



## dante_23 (14 März 2019)

herzlich willkommen, Burkhard


----------



## General (14 März 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

